# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Need Ideas for Right Side of Tank



## imported_jules (Oct 10, 2003)

After trimming the Swords the right side needs spicing up. I think it needs some height- there are alot of beautiful tanks pictured here so I was hoping for some advice. NO C02 - temp is 84 degrees? 
Phil suggested Anubias and Aponogetons, unfortunately my loaches had already eaten an Aponogeton Ulvaceus.

[This message was edited by jules on Wed January 14 2004 at 10:05 AM.]


----------



## imported_jules (Oct 10, 2003)

After trimming the Swords the right side needs spicing up. I think it needs some height- there are alot of beautiful tanks pictured here so I was hoping for some advice. NO C02 - temp is 84 degrees? 
Phil suggested Anubias and Aponogetons, unfortunately my loaches had already eaten an Aponogeton Ulvaceus.

[This message was edited by jules on Wed January 14 2004 at 10:05 AM.]


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Ferns/anubias on a rock/wood and place it so the fern/anubias is closer to the water surface. Use other plants surrounding it to cover the rock/wood up or dress it up with moss. I dont know how well moss will survive with loaches though.

Only thing I would be uncomfortable with this idea is the leave shapes. There is not a lot of contrast betweeen narrower leaves swords and ferns

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------

